# She is constantly making niose!!



## VelvieLilly (Jul 4, 2011)

My doe  (she's the size of a pygmy but is built differently then my other pygmy)  is about 3 and lives with another doe and her daughter,  a doe who was born 4-24-11. 
When we are home they are let out to graze on 3 acres, but when we leave we put them up in there barn and pen, thats when  she starts to baah, and her baah sounds like she's dying, sometimes she continues for so long she get hoarse, and also sometimes at like 6:45am she starts to baah, and she doesn't quit for like half and hour . . . .
Is there anything I can do to quiet her down??


----------



## helmstead (Jul 4, 2011)

My goats are quiet as long as they're happy.  Run out of hay?  LOUD.  Want breakfast?  LOUD.  Want milked?  LOUD.  

Are you keeping hay out even though they have browse?  This might help.  

There was a little round table in the barn at a show recently between some of us seasoned people, talking about loud mouths.  We all fell on the floor laughing as one big name producer talked about his experiences with a bark collar on a really, really noisy buck.  By George, it worked though, once the silly goat realized the buzz happened because of a sound, and not because of where he was at the time.


----------



## FarmGuru (Aug 9, 2011)

may be she is in heat


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 9, 2011)

> she starts to baah, and her baah sounds like she's dying,


I had to smile when I read what you wrote because just yesterday the young girl that lives across the road came over to see the dogs.  She casually said "my dad says your goats sound like they're dying at the same time every day."  I explained to her that they are the best time clocks in the world and when it's supper time for them, they know it and in case I'm not moving as quickly as they would like, they let me know that they're hungry.  Fortunately it's only one doe and her kid.  The rest just wait patiently for dinner.

I would just make sure your goats have what they need as helmstead mentioned.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Aug 9, 2011)

I finally figured that out when we built the hay feeder that holds a whole bale. My goats are very quiet except at 6:30 AM and 5:30 PM. You would think we were hacking them up ALIVE a piece at the time, .

ETA: Before the bale feeder, they would baah, baah loudly all day long when someone was outside to "hear" them. Especially Hershey, one of the reasons we started calling him Bar-B-Que, he squeals in a high pitch tone.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 9, 2011)

yup, if you are locking them up with no hay out for them, they will cry for feed, Feeding hay off the ground in some kind of manger or hay feeder will keep them much quieter.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Aug 9, 2011)

I will attest to 20kidsonhill above response. I did have hay out before we built the whole bale feeder, it was just enough for them to toss on the ground in 2 hours. They will not eat hay off the ground.


----------



## Chicos Mama (Aug 11, 2011)

And I thought My goats were the only spoiled rotten brats around!     Silly me! 
Mine will absoulutely, unequivically, flat-out refuse to eat ANYTHING that has touched the ground! 
But then again...mabey their just not hungry enough...do they even remotely look like they`ve missed a meal?







  And yes...they are laying on their Harley-Davidson Blanket while they eat!  (Im so embarrased!)


----------



## tiny_tam (Aug 27, 2011)

Here are four things she might bleat for - she doesn't like change (goats don't), she's lacking a basic need (food, water, shelter), she's ill or she's on heat.


----------

